# home made power poles



## simo (Jan 6, 2017)

Thinking of making a set of power poles. I cant decide if im going minn kota style or power pole style. Minn kota uses a electric motor and power pole uses hyd. for power does anyone know where to source either of these power sources.Going to take some thinking here to build them but i think it would make a great winter project. SIMO


----------



## sospd (Jan 6, 2017)

I put 2 10' power poles on my new boat. The pumps mount out of the way and you only need a 1/4 " hose to the cylinders. Would make for a cleaner install if you go that route. I like the power pole design because it is a simpler design, the minnkota uses cables and pulleys inside so that may complicate things. If you need pics or measurements, I would be happy to send them to you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simo (Jan 6, 2017)

Did you buy power poles or did you make them. i like building stuff like that myself


----------



## sospd (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought mine, and were installed from the factory, on my SEAARK Big Easy when they built the boat . I got the power pole Blades.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2017)

Killer rig sospd!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simo (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice boat SOSPD i see your from central Illinois what lake do you fish might be some of the ones i fish SIMO


----------



## sospd (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you! Spec'd this boat out to hopefully be the last one I buy. Should fish everything here down to the Florida Keys. 
I fish Clinton Lake , Lake Shelbyville and the Illinois River by Meredosia. Mostly crappie and catfish but will chase after carp too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 7, 2017)

That is a sweet ride. Like how they put the brackets above the pods. Very clean.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh yeah back to the op questions. :lol: I have built a lot of manual anchor poles and brackets, but have not attempted to go the powered route. I believe that a hinged system like the power pole system would be easier to build. The MinnKota system has a sliding pole system that would be difficult to make. Have given this issue some thought and was thinking about air driven instead of hydraulic. A small 12 volt compressor would most likely be enough to power the rams up and down. We use all kinds of pneumatic powwer and cylinders at work and you would be surprised how much a little air can do. Good luck and keep us posted if you give it a shot.


----------



## sospd (Jan 11, 2017)

Would the small air compressor be able to maintain enough down pressure on the cylinder when the sticks deploy ? Air idea sounds interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunked again (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm interested in this also. My manual system is an old transom tm mount, a piece of ¾"PVC 12' Long.


----------



## marshman (Jan 18, 2017)

There's a few videos on YouTube with good examples/ideas for homemade power poles...

Talons use a winch with cables and pulleys... 

Power poles use a ram...


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 18, 2017)

This one looks simple enough

https://youtu.be/Mrwbqj921Ws

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 19, 2017)

Texas Prowler said:


> This one looks simple enough
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mrwbqj921Ws
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk



This is a nice one. I would drill the holes in the bracket large enough to accommodate a plastic/nylon bushing to prevent wear on the pole and particularly on the rope.


----------



## marshman (Jan 19, 2017)

That string is not gonna last long at all.. And I foresee grass getting snagged in there...


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 19, 2017)

Rope is like 5 bucks... Cut it replace it. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 19, 2017)

bobberboy said:


> Texas Prowler said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks simple enough
> ...


A nylon bushing is a great idea. I'll more then likely incorporate this setup or something like it. Might add weight to the pole to help keep it set in place.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshman (Jan 19, 2017)

Texas Prowler said:


> Rope is like 5 bucks... Cut it replace it.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk




Great way of thinking... Not... It'll break when you're least expecting it... 10 lb redfish on the line, reach over to drop the pole, string break.... I want my time on the water maximized, catching fish, and not having to sit down and fix crap... Same exact reason I swapped my trolling motor pull rope for that stupid expensive cable pull/stirrup handle... 

The bushing idea would help... I still see a problem with that loose string down the shaft... Maybe heat shrink tube the string to the shaft? I just have a big picture of grass hanging in that loose string...


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 21, 2017)

My brother's going to make me one of these. I'm probably going to sell by boat this spring as it doesn't get used but a few times a season. I think I'm going to concentrate on my kayak and this pole anchor is the deal. Maybe I'll have to look for _plasticboats.net_. 

Actually there are many good sites for kayaks including TexasKayakFisherman.com of which rich99 and I are members. Like here, Rich is very active on that site. I don't live or fish in Texas but they let me hang around for the learning.

I have been noodling around ideas for a pole anchor for a while but I think this one does the job about as simply as it can be.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 21, 2017)

bobberboy said:


> My brother's going to make me one of these. I'm probably going to sell by boat this spring as it doesn't get used but a few times a season. I think I'm going to concentrate on my kayak and this pole anchor is the deal. Maybe I'll have to look for _plasticboats.net_.
> 
> Actually there are many good sites for kayaks including TexasKayakFisherman.com of which rich99 and I are members. Like here, Rich is very active on that site. I don't live or fish in Texas but they let me hang around for the learning.
> 
> I have been noodling around ideas for a pole anchor for a while but I think this one does the job about as simply as it can be.


Yep it's really easy and light weight and sturdy. I'll get the job done easy.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger J. (Mar 10, 2017)

I am actually in the process of making a power pole for my 195 tracker. I'm using 3" channel aluminum, 3/4" fiberglass rod, 225 lb 12v actuator, HDPE for the pivot brackets, and a wireless remote receiver. I can post my progress if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 11, 2017)

Ranger J. said:


> I am actually in the process of making a power pole for my 195 tracker. I'm using 3" channel aluminum, 3/4" fiberglass rod, 225 lb 12v actuator, HDPE for the pivot brackets, and a wireless remote receiver. I can post my progress if anyone would be interested.


Would you mind posting some of your progress?

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPI (Mar 11, 2017)

Ranger J. said:


> I am actually in the process of making a power pole for my 195 tracker. I'm using 3" channel aluminum, 3/4" fiberglass rod, 225 lb 12v actuator, HDPE for the pivot brackets, and a wireless remote receiver. I can post my progress if anyone would be interested.



I would like to see it.


----------



## Ranger J. (Mar 11, 2017)

Texas Prowler said:


> Ranger J. said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually in the process of making a power pole for my 195 tracker. I'm using 3" channel aluminum, 3/4" fiberglass rod, 225 lb 12v actuator, HDPE for the pivot brackets, and a wireless remote receiver. I can post my progress if anyone would be interested.
> ...



Will do. Should have everything to build by next weekend.


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ranger J. said:


> I am actually in the process of making a power pole for my 195 tracker. I'm using 3" channel aluminum, 3/4" fiberglass rod, 225 lb 12v actuator, HDPE for the pivot brackets, and a wireless remote receiver. I can post my progress if anyone would be interested.


I would like to see it. You could even make your own how to thread. I like how to vids.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger J. (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is a link to the thread I started for my power pole. https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=42710


----------

